# which scale to buy?



## jose j (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a scale to weigh small parts, etc. The most I would want to weigh would be a complete bike, but mainly small parts. I've tried some searches, but can't find any results. Any thoughts.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is a review on the Alpine Digital Scale from cyclingnews.com. It looks like a great product. Hope this helps.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2005/reviews/ultimate_scale


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Go for the Alpine.*

I've had one for about 4 months, it works great. For small parts you can hang a small bucket zero it out and weight the small items. I also have an Pelouze mail scale if I want to the gram. BTW, excelsport and coloradocyclist carry them. You just missed a sale for under $50 from Glorycycles.



jose j said:


> I'm looking for a scale to weigh small parts, etc. The most I would want to weigh would be a complete bike, but mainly small parts. I've tried some searches, but can't find any results. Any thoughts.


----------



## d-boy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Try Kitchen & Sporting Goods Stores*

Try kitchen and sporting goods stores for a good quality scale.

I use a digital kitchen scale. I have a fancy one that measures up to 2 kg with +/-1 gram accuracy. It also switches to pounds/ounces at the touch of a switch. I can weigh complete wheels or frames with it - balancing them carefully. It's great when comparing Aluminum alloy to steel water cage bolts. It was about $70, from Siemens. It has a glass top so I tend to treat it very carefully which is probably why it has lasted so long. 

For complete bikes or wheel/tires, I use a fishing scale. It's a Rapala, digital to 50 pounds, accurate to the ounce. I'm careful when letting friends use it. They tend to get very discouraged when their 17 pound road bike weighs in at 20 not realizing that pedals, tool bags, cages, pumps, and computers really add up.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

jose j said:


> I'm looking for a scale to weigh small parts, etc. The most I would want to weigh would be a complete bike, but mainly small parts. I've tried some searches, but can't find any results. Any thoughts.


I have a postal scale I bought on EBay and a cheap fishing scale and the Ultimate Alpine scale and if you only get one I would get the Ultimate Alpine scale - the reported accuracy and range of this thing is pretty good. It's 59.99 but it's actually cheaper than the super accurate fish scales.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i have a jewelry scale which measures in the tenths of grams, a postal type scale that weighs hole grams up to 5 lb and the Ultimate Alpine scale for my bike.

I weighed my new frame on the 5lber and the ultimate they were off 22 grams of each other. So not sure which one was wrong. A friend got a good digital scale at Ross the other day for kitchen items for only $14 and it works good.

jeremyb


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Like others have said the Alpine digital hanging works great.
Also this small scale for up to 11 lbs is good & cheap.
They have them on ebay too usually 19 bucks.
weighs in grams / kg or ounce/pounds
American Weigh


----------

